# Pangare in Mustangs?



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

put it this way, with mustangs they carry ALL the color genes and even the curly hair gene!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

And not all of the mustangs are full blooded. During dirty 30's many horses were turned loose to survive as best they could. Many were known to have travelled hundreds of miles.


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

Some Mustang herds are heavy on the draft blood, and Belgians carry pangare.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Mustangs aren't a breed, they're a mish-mash of other breeds depending on what got loose or was deliberately let out to breed, so it's very possible for them to have the pangare gene.

There's no such thing as a 'purebred' mustang, since the herds were manipulated by humans for several hundred years, including Native Americans.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Speed Racer said:


> Mustangs aren't a breed, they're a mish-mash of other breeds depending on what got loose or was deliberately let out to breed, so it's very possible for them to have the pangare gene.
> 
> There's no such thing as a 'purebred' mustang, since the herds were manipulated by humans for several hundred years, including Native Americans.


That last sentence didn't make much sense, but I understand what you are trying to say. I think.


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

One of my favorite tales of early American history is how the ranchers used foresight to solve the problem of the Native Americans riding up on their little, fast and wiry horses and stealing saddle horses from them. They simply began to purposefully set loose some of their heavier draft horses. They knew in time this heavier horse would become the norm in a herd of wild horses. When the Native Americans went to the herd to replenish their riding mounts they found fewer and fewer of the small quick ones to choose from. Their speed and stealth for the raids was now compromised. So yes, you will see pangare coloration from Belgian lines in a Mustang from time to time.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Chestnut with flaxen mane and tail and the pangere gene. Looks from that coloring there is draft influence. Pretty baby.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

a lot of mustangs are considered on the small side. my fiance's looks like a tb mixed with a belgian, curly feathers included lol! for size comparison my fiance is 6ft 4in!

on the fip side my FIL's navajo pony (rounded up on the reservation) is MAYBE 14hh. if you measure from the ground... when she is about at week 6-7 in her trim cycle... her BF in the pic is rocket who is 16.3hh


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

LoriF said:


> That last sentence didn't make much sense, but I understand what you are trying to say. I think.


Not sure how you couldn't make sense of it as it was pretty straight forward, but let me try again.

The feral horses of America have been purposely influenced with the blood of other breeds almost from the beginning, when the Spanish lost or let loose the original animals. Native Americans developed horses based on their own preferences, as did everyone else who came afterwards. It's still being done today, especially on Assateague Island off the east coast of Virginia.

That's why there's no such thing as a mustang 'breed'.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

you cant get more hinze 57 than a mustang lol! not a breed more of a type and several variations within it. some horses you can tell their HMA just by looking at them some (like the gelding i posted) are impossible to tell as they were born in the facility and are so different from the "norm".

i hear alot of nevada and wyoming horses have a lot of draft. what HMA is the foal from?


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> Not sure how you couldn't make sense of it as it was pretty straight forward, but let me try again.
> 
> The feral horses of America have been purposely influenced with the blood of other breeds almost from the beginning, when the Spanish lost or let loose the original animals. Native Americans developed horses based on their own preferences, as did everyone else who came afterwards. It's still being done today, especially on Assateague Island off the east coast of Virginia.
> 
> That's why there's no such thing as a mustang 'breed'.


I suspect the part that didn't make sense (at least to me) was that a breed is defined by its human influence. Mustangs have such a wide variety of colors and conformations specifically because of the lack of human influence. Obviously there is some human influence (humans are the reason there are horses at all in North America, feral or domesticated, and all mustangs descend from domesticated horses that were released or lost at some point) but the primary influence as which horses are allowed to procreate and pass along their genetics has been nature, not humans selecting for specific desired traits.


----------



## SeaBreezy (Jun 29, 2012)

Mustangs are often thought of as wild horses, but they are actually *feral* horses. The difference being that feral animals were once domesticated, but escaped or were set loose into the wild where they continued to reproduce on their own. The horses that escaped or set loose consisted of many different breeds including Drafts, Thouroughbreds, stock horses, Spanish breeds, etc. of all different colors. 

So, a mustang is not necessarily a breed, but a loose term used to describe the feral horses in North America. Hopefully that clears up the confusion a bit.


----------

